# Next selection board June 9?



## Jordan411 (3 May 2005)

This regards NCM Reg. Force only. I just talked to the recruiting center here in Windsor and the recruiter told me that since I missed the board at the beginning of April my next chance to get in would be June 9. I was under the impression that there were more boards than that including one done last week or the week before. I've been merit listed since April 12 and am really wondering if June 9 is the only real chance I have in the near future or recent past. I have a feeling kincanucks will clear this up and if he does I thank you or anyone else that helps in advance.


----------



## drive2live (3 May 2005)

NO THERE IS A SELECTION MAY 11, 2005 AS WELL


----------



## drive2live (3 May 2005)

I TALKED TO THE RECRUITING CENTRE TODAY AND I WAS ADVISED THAT THE NEXT SELECTION WAS GOING TO BE MAY-11-2005, IM CROSSING MY FINGER'S, HE ALSO TOLD ME THAT HE WAS CONFIDENT THAT I WOULD BE SELECTED, NOT TO BAD ONLY BEEN WAITING 2 WEEKS,, LOL


----------



## Jordan411 (3 May 2005)

Drive2live, you really have to calm down on the cap locks. Anyways, are you completely sure? My recruiter seemed pretty confident that the next board for Reg. NCMs was June 9.  Although this was the same recruiter who did my CFAT and has mixed up a few dates in the past, I dearly hope that he is wrong and there is another board May 11. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## drive2live (3 May 2005)

sorry for the caps , i am at work and the system we use requires caps, but on the selection thats what my recruiter told me,may-11-05 so i hope thats true for me and you. lol


----------



## kincanucks (3 May 2005)

More to follow.  Wait out.


----------



## Jordan411 (3 May 2005)

ohhh, your dark.  :dontpanic:


----------



## kincanucks (3 May 2005)

Jordan411 said:
			
		

> ohhh, your dark.   :dontpanic:



My dark what? Or are you commenting on my mysterious ways?  I hope you are not making any racial references.


----------



## Jordan411 (4 May 2005)

hahahaa, im so not racist its funny. it's a quote from family guy. guess i was too vague, sorry. at least it had me laughing


----------



## kincanucks (4 May 2005)

Jordan411 said:
			
		

> hahahaa, im so not racist its funny. it's a quote from family guy. guess i was too vague, sorry. at least it had me laughing



Ahhhhhh, I see.


----------



## RS (4 May 2005)

Well I guess we are all getting differant answers to the same question.  On Friday I was speaking with the RC and I asked when the next selection board was sitting.  I was told that as of April 1st, they were on longer sitting boards for the NCM MOC's. Each trade was just selecting people when they needed them.  

So who knows.......

Kincannucks can you enlighten us?  Thanks

RS


----------



## drive2live (4 May 2005)

that would not be to bad if you were going into a trade that was in high demand, i was told signal operators, artillery field,infantry and armoured are the ones that are in high demand. any one going into one of these trades? i am going into artillery field


----------



## kincanucks (5 May 2005)

NCM Selection Board dates:

28 Mar 05, 9 May 05, 13 Jun 05, 18 Jul 05, 5 Sep 05, 17 Oct 05, 28 Nov 05, 9 Jan 06, 20 Feb 06, 3 Apr 06, 15 May 06, 26 Jun 06, 31 Jul 06


----------



## Jordan411 (5 May 2005)

Thank you very much kincanucks. I wonder if I'm the only one who feels weird believing someone on the internet before  believing the people who are recruiting in my own hometown. Again, thanks.  Sorry if I'm being a pain in the ass but after a selection board, how long until the local recruiting center knows? The reason I'm being so persistant is that I have a job offer that I can take in a few weeks but it requires a fair amount of training out of town and I know if I got the offer for the CF I would definitely stop everything and devote all my time to doing my best to be prepared to go. My employer would definitely be pissed off and I'm just trying to get as much info as possible.


----------



## RS (5 May 2005)

Thanks Kincanucks.........your the best!  

I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for RMS Clerk or Supply Tech!

Hey Kincanucks,

I know that there were only 22 RMS and 149 Supply positions for the 05/06 fiscal year.  But, I was just wondering if you have any idea how many positions were still available.  How many people have already been selected for these two trades.

Thanks,

RS


----------



## Gouki (5 May 2005)

This is a big question I would also like answered. I'm getting fed up with waiting and am on the verge of switching my trade to Supply if it means I will get in sooner.


----------



## kincanucks (5 May 2005)

Jordan411 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much kincanucks. I wonder if I'm the only one who feels weird believing someone on the internet before   believing the people who are recruiting in my own hometown. Again, thanks.   Sorry if I'm being a pain in the *** but after a selection board, how long until the local recruiting center knows? The reason I'm being so persistant is that I have a job offer that I can take in a few weeks but it requires a fair amount of training out of town and I know if I got the offer for the CF I would definitely stop everything and devote all my time to doing my best to be prepared to go. My employer would definitely be pissed off and I'm just trying to get as much info as possible.



Well I received the 28 Mar results on 03 May and we should receive the official offers in the next couple of weeks.  It takes a very long time before we actually offer a job to the applicant.


----------



## kincanucks (5 May 2005)

RS said:
			
		

> Thanks Kincanucks.........your the best!
> 
> I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for RMS Clerk or Supply Tech!
> 
> ...



Well there were no RMS clks selected 28 Mar so it may be filled and 28 Supply Techs picked.


----------



## Jordan411 (5 May 2005)

I can't thank kincanucks enough for the answers you provide us hopefuls with.  I guess I'll take the job offer here in Windsor, if I get picked for the CF so be it, I don't mind having a pissed off employer in a city I wont be living in


----------



## kincanucks (5 May 2005)

A word of caution:

To those that I have told that they have been selected on the last (28 Mar) board or to any who PM me in the future.   The results we receive are for tentative offers only and it is only after you receive a call from your CFRC/D that you may consider it an official offer.   The CFRC/Ds cannot call you until they have an official offer from CFRG HQ for you.   So although I see your name as being selected don't make any changes in your life until you receive the official call.  Oh, and don't be bugging the CFRC/Ds too much they will call.


----------



## RS (5 May 2005)

Thanks Kincanucks 

Hope I get picked up in May.  Selected I should say!    ;D

RS


----------



## Gouki (5 May 2005)

Looks like I'm not gonna get picked up in May. Unsure what to do here aside from switching my first choice trade to Supply Tech since it seems they have a solid chance of getting in.

Regardless, the prospect of waiting until June doesn't thrill me in the least ..


----------



## P-Free (5 May 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Well I received the 28 Mar results on 03 May and we should receive the official offers in the next couple of weeks.   It takes a very long time before we actually offer a job to the applicant.



So then, say for example someone is selected in July, they'd be in basic training starting in September?


----------



## kincanucks (5 May 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> So then, say for example someone is selected in July, they'd be in basic training starting in September?



Sorry crystal ball is foggy.


----------



## P-Free (5 May 2005)

How long is it on average between being selected and starting BMQ in St Jean?


----------



## kincanucks (5 May 2005)

I don't know, maybe a couple of weeks maybe a couple of months.   I don't have all the facts to make an accurate determination.


----------



## RS (5 May 2005)

Hey Steve,

How do you know you won't get selected in May?  Did your RC tell you? 

RS


----------



## Gouki (5 May 2005)

kincanucks didn't see my name on file, it's that coupled with what my father found out from some people in Borden plus word I've got from a few other people who wanted to go RMS.


----------



## Gouki (6 May 2005)

Some people have told me the RMS trade is full - from people aspiring to be RMS who had their RC tell them to people here in Shilo telling me the same.

Yet some people are saying the board taking RMS CLK has *not* sat yet and therefore the above must be incorrect at least partially. My RC told me they haven't sat yet and my father is telling me the same, but this is one big shitpile of conflicting reports.

So, obviously as the resident recruiter here, Kincanucks is there any way to cut through the swath here and tell me and other people here what's going on in regards to RMS? Do you know yet?


----------



## Gouki (6 May 2005)

To anyone going in as RMS, this is a PM I got from RS regarding the subject and it's conflicting ... everything people seem to be getting including myself.

_I just got off the phone with the RC. I actually was speaking with the Detachment Commander........so I would assume the he knows what he is talking about!  He informed me that there are in fact only 22 positions for RMS.  As for if they are all full.......according to the latest numbers......there are still 22 positions available.  Now, don't get too happy.  The system has not been updated yet.  He was going to send off an e-mail and ask.  But he said Borden may just tell him to look at the chart.  Which means he too will have to wait until they do an update! 
If he hears from them, he is going to call me. So I will let you know if I hear anything.
The next board sits on May 9th.  Now, Kincannucks told me that at the last board they did not select any RMS Clerks so it MAY be full.  (That man is a blessing to this Forum.)  He is correct, but just because they did not select any RMS last board, does not mean that there are no positions left.  Not all the trades sit at each board every month.  The Det Commander did tell me that the they are starting for fill the BMQ's for September now. 

BUT......it is not a guarantee that you are going to get the summer off..... they may just call next week and say you are leaving......whenever!  This is because people turn down offers and then they replace them.  It may be short notice, for they don't always give offers until a month before the individual leaves on the BMQ. 

Now I was told that the RC will not tell you that you have been selected until the RC actually gets the offer. Usually the timing is 1-2 months before the start of your BMQ.  So technically you could be selected 09 May BUT if your BMQ does not start till Oct.  They may not tell you until Aug! BUT they sometimes receive offers right off the bat............even though the BMQ starts later....so..... AHHHHHHHHH!  Offers come from Borden.  The RC has to wait until they receive them. 

It is very frustrating, but I can see why they would wait.  They have to get it in Black and White first.  Since your father is in the military I'm sure you get this!  You never know!  My husband has been in for 21 years..........so I get it!

Let's stay positive!  Maybe we'll be on course together!  I'll let you know of any updates and could you please do the same.

Cheers
RS_


----------



## RS (7 May 2005)

Hey Everyone,

As for this selection process..........just go by what good old Kincanucks says.  He is a recruiter and he knows what he's talking about.  I know we all have a differant story to tell.  But really Kincanucks has the most accurate information.  I know lots of clerks on base here, even a MWO and the advice from them is go with what the recruiter says. Not necessarily the clerk in charge of your file..........go with who ever did your interview.  They know.  Like I said Kincanucks is a recruiter and has over 20 years experience.  Don't know about the rest of you, but I'd go with that.

Cheers,
RS


----------



## Pea (7 May 2005)

Now this is becoming a very frustrating process. I spoke with my recruiter a few days ago and she told me that RMS was done recruiting for the year, as it is full. She said that there were only 22 spots, and there were quite a few applicants from last year left over. She advised me to either wait till next year, or to pick a new trade. 

I had decided to switch my trade to Supply Tech for now. But now since I am hearing that the selection board for RMS might not have sat yet, I am not sure if I should switch yet. I could wait until after the June 9 selection to see if there are any RMS selected, but that sounds like a wasted month if it turns out that the spots were full all along.

Well anyways, I think a few of us RMS applicants are confused! I hope someone can shed some light on this situation.


----------



## RS (7 May 2005)

I didn't say the board had on sat yet.  I said that they did not pick up any RMS last board. (29 March) Now that could mean they are full.  The next board is on 9 May, so yes that board has not sat yet.  

Go with what your recruiter tells you.  Maybe my recruiter does not have the info yours does who knows. Maybe your recruiter had more current, updated information.  

If you really only want RMS, then wait.  If not... choose another. 

Did you not put down a 2nd or 3rd choice?  If you did then you will be merited for them as well.  If they offer you your 2nd or 3rd choice and you don't want it and would rather wait for RMS..........then turn it down.  But in the mean time you are going to be at least merited for those 2 other trades.

Cheers,
RS


----------



## Gouki (7 May 2005)

I suppose we're all going to find out shortly..


----------



## ryan fitzy (7 May 2005)

anyone know how long it takes to get a call or a letter after a merit selection-that is if you are selected :
and i heard that once you get sworn in-even if you don't leave for your basic for a month or so that you start getting paid from when you are sworn in ,is this true?


----------



## spenco (7 May 2005)

You are on unpaid leave between you being sworn in and leaving for basic.


----------



## ryan fitzy (7 May 2005)

sorry unpaid leave is?  ???


----------



## Gouki (7 May 2005)

Basically sitting on your ass without getting paid, waiting for basic training to begin


----------



## ryan fitzy (7 May 2005)

i see.i was told by two of my friends that are in the army that they did get paid for the time before they started there basic-it was paid on there first paycheck, this is what they told me so they may be full of s&!t,


----------



## dan476 (7 May 2005)

When you put your uniform on and report for duty, then you will get paid, until you hit the ground where ever you are going, you will not get paid


----------



## Gouki (10 May 2005)

A little update:

I just got off the phone with my recruiting officer. He told me that RMS is taking skilled or semi-skilled only. Perhaps this is what was meant by your other respective recruiters saying the trade is closed, cause technically it is.

My file went in as semi-skilled and a suggestion to look at a RSBP on it. Even then, my chances of getting accepted are really only average as a fair deal of the other applicants are people remustering to RMS from other trades and will thus get first dibs.

He told me the Supply board just sat again as well. I asked him to me put down for Supply as my 2nd choice in case I don't make RMS as they are taking a pretty healthy dose of supply techs this year.

For those of you applying to RMS who aren't skilled/semi-skilled, you may want to call your recruiter and ask them about what I was told today to see what they say, and you may want to begin talking about your 2nd and 3rd choices.

I was told I would hear back any RMS offers within 3 weeks (which as usual I'm taking with a grain of salt).


----------



## Pea (11 May 2005)

I just got off the phone with my recruiter. She suggested that I add a 2nd and 3rd choice for MOC's as I had originally only applied for RMS. She advised me that my chances of getting selected for RMS as a new recruit are pretty much non-existent at this point in time, since there are people that are remustering to these trades at the moment and entering as Skilled or Semi Skilled.

I have done some thinking and searching through the available trades these past few days, and I have decided to select 737 Medical Technician as my 2nd choice. I have always been interested in this field of work, and took sciences in high school. The recruiter told me that they are looking for quite a few med techs so hopefully I will get selected for this trade soon.


----------



## kincanucks (11 May 2005)

_and took sciences in high school_

High School Diploma with Grade 12 Biology and one Grade 12 Science (Chemistry or Physics) right?


----------



## Pea (11 May 2005)

_High School Diploma with Grade 12 Biology and one Grade 12 Science (Chemistry or Physics) right?_

I have a High School Diploma with Biology 30 and Chemistry 30. Do I need to have high marks in these courses? Are they looking for a certain grade like College's do?


----------



## kincanucks (11 May 2005)

I will assume that 30 is Alberta speak for grade 12 level?

Not at the selection level only at the initial assessment for suitability/competitiveness level at the CFRC/Ds.


----------



## Pea (11 May 2005)

Sorry, I always forget that "30" is not how grade 12 is represented in other Provinces. Thanks for the info!


----------



## dk (11 May 2005)

First off, thanks to kincanucks and everyone else for all the great info.

I submitted my applications to the Mississauga office on May 4th. The recruiter said that there's a review board once per week. He said i'd hear in just over one week. If Positive, file would be sent back to Mississauga, and they contact me, if negative, the toronto office will send out a letter.

From these threads, i've learned that i need to become patient. But just a question... are the board held weekly or monthly? and is selection board (before interview and medical and fitness test) same as the "merit board" some refer to on the site?

Anyone have any info about AVN Tech. I know it was supposed to be high demand.

Thanks


----------



## kincanucks (11 May 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> First off, thanks to kincanucks and everyone else for all the great info.
> 
> I submitted my applications to the Mississauga office on May 4th. The recruiter said that there's a review board once per week. He said i'd hear in just over one week. If Positive, file would be sent back to Mississauga, and they contact me, if negative, the toronto office will send out a letter.
> 
> ...



This was on the first page of this thread!!

NCM Selection Board dates:

28 Mar 05, 9 May 05, 13 Jun 05, 18 Jul 05, 5 Sep 05, 17 Oct 05, 28 Nov 05, 9 Jan 06, 20 Feb 06, 3 Apr 06, 15 May 06, 26 Jun 06, 31 Jul 06.

Selection board is where merit listed applicants are boarded and selected of not selected.  You must be fully processed before you can be merit listed.

I am assuming that the review board your recruiter is referring to is the internal board the CFRC has to assess the competitiveness of the applications they have received.  Remember it is your right to apply but not your right to be processed.


----------



## dk (11 May 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> From these threads, i've learned that i need to become patient.



and read more carefully.

Thanks kincanucks


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (12 May 2005)

eh what is RMS out of ??? curiosty


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (12 May 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> eh what is RMS out of ??? curiosty



Resource Management Support Clerks (RMS Clk) provide administrative financial support to all military activities. This career field is one of the largest in the military. Consequently, it offers a wide scope of employment opportunities in a variety of environments. 

  Human resource administration and services 

  Financial management support services 

  Personnel support services 

  Corporate and general purpose administration 

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx


----------



## Jordan411 (28 May 2005)

I'm just wondering if anyone has heard anything new about the May 9 selection? It's only been 19 days but it just feels so long when your waiting :-\


----------



## dan476 (29 May 2005)

hey I didn't recieve an offer from Mar 28th selection yet, and I was selected. So be patient you might still be waiting for a while.

Cheers


----------



## Jordan411 (29 May 2005)

Wow, not what I wanted to hear but thanks none the less dan476


----------



## ryan fitzy (29 May 2005)

Kincanucks wrote me and told me that i was selected on the may 9 selection, if you want to see if you were selected just pm Kincanucks and i am sure he will help you out. But remember its not official until your recruiter calls you with the offer.


----------



## tikiguy (30 May 2005)

A little off-topic but I wonder if kincanucks can get brownie points for his PR for all of his service here? He sure should! I mean that as an honest compliment. I've never seen a recruiter take such an active roll in promoting the CF AND helping candidates. (I'm not saying recruiters don't do their jobs, I'm just saying kincanucks sure seems to go above-and-beyond.)


----------



## Gouki (30 May 2005)

True, I wish the people involved in processing myself showed as much interest or gave as much feedback.


----------



## kincanucks (5 Jun 2005)

13 Jun 05 board is cancelled and the next one won't be until 18 Jul 05.


----------



## doucelotus (6 Jun 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> 13 Jun 05 board is cancelled and the next one won't be unitl   18 Jul 05.



oh nooo... I'm so disappointed...  oh well...


----------



## mbhabfan (6 Jun 2005)

people won't like this but that is ok news with me.  My file will hopefully be back in time for that board.  There wasn't a chance it would be back for the June one.


----------



## mbhabfan (10 Jun 2005)

Kincanucks can you confirm this?  I spoke to the clerk handling my file in Winnipeg and she thought it was still on?


----------



## kincanucks (10 Jun 2005)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> Kincanucks can you confirm this?   I spoke to the clerk handling my file in Winnipeg and she thought it was still on?



It was cancelled by CFRG HQ on 31 May 05 @1631 hrs.


----------



## mbhabfan (10 Jun 2005)

thanks for the info....you get mad when people on here question the information provided by clerks etc handling their files and yet another error on her part.   Is the cancellation of this board not common knowledge or where is the inefficiency?


----------



## kincanucks (10 Jun 2005)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> thanks for the info....you get mad when people on here question the information provided by clerks etc handling their files and yet another error on her part.   Is the cancellation of this board not common knowledge or where is the inefficiency?




For some reason the information wasn't passed down to her.  This sometimes happens in the larger centres.  Blame the people above her not her.


----------



## mbhabfan (10 Jun 2005)

thanks again for the info...it is appreciated


----------



## kincanucks (14 Jun 2005)

Well it seems that while CFRG cancelled the 13 Jun 05 board they decided to hold a 09 Jun board.  Same as before PM with surname and CFRC/D.

Trades that will be selected real time (as in probably everyday) are:

011, 021, 031, 065, 276, 284, 285, 286, 278, and 215.  Anyone deemed suitability for any of these trades will be selected until they are full so get them while they are hot.


----------



## P-Free (14 Jun 2005)

What is the cutoff date for files to be merit listed for the next selection board? A few days ahead of the actual date or is it earlier than that?


----------



## kincanucks (14 Jun 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> What is the cutoff date for files to be merit listed for the next selection board? A few days ahead of the actual date or is it earlier than that?



The day before.


----------



## mbhabfan (14 Jun 2005)

Thanks again to kincanucks.....I am so happy right now....thanks for your time on this and every other board on here.


----------



## P-Free (14 Jun 2005)

kincanucks,

Just to clarify, when you say trades selected real time, do you mean people are selected for these trades at the next selection board or as soon as their file is merit listed?

Cheers.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Jun 2005)

CFRG HQ will most likely run a selection for these trades every day until they are full.


----------



## P-Free (14 Jun 2005)

Ok, thanks alot for your help.


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Jun 2005)

Kincanucks what are the average wait times from being selected to the actual offer?  I am not sure if there is a set answer I am just trying to plan my summer and fall a bit.  I am self employed and it will take a bit of time for things to work out here.  Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Jun 2005)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> Kincanucks what are the average wait times from being selected to the actual offer?   I am not sure if there is a set answer I am just trying to plan my summer and fall a bit.   I am self employed and it will take a bit of time for things to work out here.   Thanks.



There is no set time but they try to get them down ASAP.  The offers are being put out by another CFRG department that is under manned and works a fast as possible.  Ballpark, anywhere from a couple of weeks to a few weeks.  They are filling the end of Aug BMQs now so you could be looking at Sept or Oct. Cheers.


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Jun 2005)

thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (22 Jun 2005)

I was just selected last week for my trade: NESOP.  Not too many people go for that trade and the Navy really needs them. So hopefully I'll be on my basic soon...


----------



## MasterChiefBognar (22 Jun 2005)

Gunner_Pyza said:
			
		

> I was just selected last week for my trade: NESOP.   Not too many people go for that trade and the Navy really needs them. So hopefully I'll be on my basic soon...



When did they contact you to let you know that you were selected?  I'm merit listed for NAVCOMM, and eagerly awaiting the call.


----------



## neuromancer (22 Jun 2005)

When is the next selection board?

My nearest RC is Vancouver and I would really like to get in, I think Im a pretty strong candidate.
Strong in math and very strong physically with high endurance. A little overweight, but Im working on that.

Gotta loose some extra weight, 220 at the moment, but my idea weight is 205. Im a big fella. 
I have a very wide body naturally, broad shouldered and broad chested, which contributes to my higher than average weight.


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (22 Jun 2005)

MasterChiefBognar said:
			
		

> When did they contact you to let you know that you were selected?   I'm merit listed for NAVCOMM, and eagerly awaiting the call.



I email my recruiting officer here and there, just to check up on my file.  I think that emailing the recruitment centre is probably less annoying than calling.  But anyways, last monday was the selection boards so I decided to email and just see if I was selected or not.  He replyed saying I was selected...but no details as to when I would leave.


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (22 Jun 2005)

Oh just a question, I didn't really want to start whole new thread for it.  But can you also do basic in Borden??  ...I always thought it was only St. Jean.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jun 2005)

Gunner_Pyza said:
			
		

> Oh just a question, I didn't really want to start whole new thread for it.   But can you also do basic in Borden??   ...I always thought it was only St. Jean.



Borden is for the reserves.


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (22 Jun 2005)

...oh.  I'm going reg force though.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jun 2005)

Gunner_Pyza said:
			
		

> ...oh.   I'm going reg force though.



And?


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (22 Jun 2005)

oh I'm sorry. I emailed my recruitment officer just wondering if he could give me an estimate about when I might leave for basic.   He said he called their HQ to see when I was most 'likely' to leave.   He said, as it stands I'm going to Borden for basic starting September 26th to December 9th.

Of course things might change of course.  I was just surprised it said Borden.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jun 2005)

Gunner_Pyza said:
			
		

> oh I'm sorry. I emailed my recruitment officer just wondering if he could give me an estimate about when I might leave for basic.   He said he called their HQ to see when I was most 'likely' to leave.   He said, as it stands I'm going to Borden for basic starting September 26th to December 9th.
> 
> Of course things might change of course.   I was just surprised it said Borden.



This is the second time today that I have heard that a Reg F BMQ is being held in Borden.   Hmmmm must check it out.


----------



## mbhabfan (22 Jun 2005)

kincanucks have you heard anything on when they are going to start the new combined bmq/sq or if they even are?


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jun 2005)

Nothing as of yet


----------



## P-Free (23 Jun 2005)

Regarding the combined BMQ/SQ, second hand info here but the rumour I'm hearing is it is starting in September.


----------



## Jordan411 (23 Jun 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> This is the second time today that I have heard that a Reg F BMQ is being held in Borden.     Hmmmm must check it out.



Thats pretty weird. Yesterday at my CFRC the recruiter told me my BMQ was most likely going to be 11 weeks long, SQ of course still remains, but there is going to be an overflow at St. Jean and there going to start sending Reg force BMQ there. She guaranteed me mine was at St. Jean but said soon she wont be guaranteeing recruits that it will be.


----------



## P-Free (23 Jun 2005)

Awww..I was looking forward to St Jean and Quebec's drinking age.  ;D Still hope though I suppose.


----------



## Buzz (23 Jun 2005)

Hello, I finished Basic about 2 weeks ago in St. Jean and we heard that Borden was going to be a second BMQ point for Reg force because there is an influx in recruiting. We also heard that basic was going to 13 weeks starting in Sept.   Hope this helps and defintely needs some confirmation.

Cheers 
-Buzz


----------



## Lan (29 Jun 2005)

Does anyone know when the next board is?  

Not sure if anyone will know the answer to this one, but I had to ask anyway.  If your second choice is one of the trades being boarded in real time but your first choice isn't will you automatically get selected for your second choice if you are acceptable?  Or, do they wait for a full board to sit to see if you get selected for your first choice?  I hope that makes sense.   

Thanks!


----------



## kincanucks (29 Jun 2005)

Lan said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next board is?
> 
> Not sure if anyone will know the answer to this one, but I had to ask anyway.   If your second choice is one of the trades being boarded in real time but your first choice isn't will you automatically get selected for your second choice if you are acceptable?   Or, do they wait for a full board to sit to see if you get selected for your first choice?   I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks!



This was on the first page of this thread!!  And the fourth page.

NCM Selection Board dates:

28 Mar 05, 9 May 05, 13 Jun 05, 18 Jul 05, 5 Sep 05, 17 Oct 05, 28 Nov 05, 9 Jan 06, 20 Feb 06, 3 Apr 06, 15 May 06, 26 Jun 06, 31 Jul 06.

Real time boards will be for first choices only.


----------



## Lan (29 Jun 2005)

Thanks Kincanucks!

That did sound like a stupid question about the date of the next board but they do tend to change sometimes.


----------



## Fry (8 Jul 2005)

haha, read his profile. There are no stupid questions, only stupid people. hilarious.


----------



## Seaman_Navy (10 Jul 2005)

On the july 18 Board, do they select for all the trades? I applied NCI OP, SONAR OP and NES OP


----------



## kincanucks (10 Jul 2005)

Seaman_Navy said:
			
		

> On the july 18 Board, do they select for all the trades? I applied NCI OP, SONAR OP and NES OP



Yes for all the trades that are still open.


----------



## Seaman_Navy (11 Jul 2005)

Do you know if Naval combat information operator (00114) is still open?


----------



## kincanucks (11 Jul 2005)

There are 28 positions remaining.


----------



## Seaman_Navy (12 Jul 2005)

Ok! Thank you very much!


----------



## Fry (12 Jul 2005)

how many positions for armoured, arty air defence and sig op? ncm


----------



## kincanucks (13 Jul 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> how many positions for armoured, arty air defence and sig op? ncm



Armoured - 292
Arty AD - 37
Sig OP - 239


----------



## Fry (13 Jul 2005)

292 armoured eh? hmm.. looks like I may have a chance this year... :-\


----------



## Island Ryhno (13 Jul 2005)

Fry, your hair is going to fall out from worrying.  ;D


----------



## 45506445210414924 (13 Jul 2005)

isnt' anybody ever patient anymore? i thought once your done your recruiting stage you just shutup and wait for the phone call? :blotto:


----------



## leapinlizard (13 Jul 2005)

01sierra said:
			
		

> isnt' anybody ever patient anymore? i thought once your done your recruiting stage you just shutup and wait for the phone call? :blotto:



People do have some patients but it gets frustrating waiting and waiting for one little phone call to tell us whether we will go this time or not. The waiting game is not fun...


----------



## Roy Harding (13 Jul 2005)

leapinlizard said:
			
		

> People do have some patients but it gets frustrating waiting and waiting for one little phone call to tell us whether we will go this time or not. The waiting game is not fun...



While it's true that "People do have some patients", those people are usually Medical Doctors or other health professionals.

You folks, on the other hand (assuming neither of you are one of the above mentioned health professionals), are expected to have patience.

Ah, the joys of spell check.


----------



## Fry (14 Jul 2005)

01sierra said:
			
		

> isnt' anybody ever patient anymore? i thought once your done your recruiting stage you just shutup and wait for the phone call? :blotto:



LoL. Most people on here say that you should keep in touch with the recruiters and what not, to see how far along your app is and stuff.


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jul 2005)

Attention to all waiting for the 18 Jul results.  I will be away from the office for a couple of weeks so I will not be able answer any selection questions but will get to them as soon as possible after I return.  Cheers.


----------

